# Horse face markings & eye colors



## MBhorses (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey

I would love to see photos of face markings and eye colors.

Please share with us why you think they have the markings and the eye colors they have.

i have see so many nice horses with nice markings and eye colors.

share with us the colors of the parents and eye colors.i would love sites as well.

i am trying to learn as much as i can about the markings and eye colors. I know conformation is first, but love to see and learn everything.

thanks

ps What causes a foal to still have dark steel blue eyes. i know soon foals i change but this foal hasn't change eye color yet.

what horses do you breed to get nice face markings( i know pintos are good ones to get great face markings)


----------



## carlenehorse (Nov 8, 2009)

Well just got this little girl today and not sure on the face markings but she has two blue eyes. I would be interested in what people say about her.







Her sire is a bay pinto and her dam is a sorrel pinto.

Carlene


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 8, 2009)

others.

pretty horse thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 8, 2009)

Wide blaze/bald face, blue eyes, SPLASH (tested LWO negative)











Irregular blaze extending to snip/lip white, blue eyes, really though she'd test LWO positive but nope she's negative, thus SPLASH











Apron/bald face, blue eyes, SPLASH (sire/dam both LWO negative)











Irregular blaze, roaning, partial blue eyes, I'm guessing splash and sabino/appy causing the roaning. Sire is LWO negative, dam is solid bay (no white/no blue eyes)











carlenehorse, we've got a mare that could almost be your girl's twin, except she's a dark bay and doesn't have the blue eyes.. She does have a roany star so I'm assuming sabino, tobiano causing her pattern but not sure about splash?


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't really know anything about this, but I think its really neat.

My solid bay mare, only has little socks of white on her hooves, no hoof stripping, yet her eyes are so light colored, they are not your average colored horsey eyes. I was told it has to do with the pinto traits. Her father was a bay pinto. Her mother I can't remember but I believe to be a solid bay. She has had 3 foals that I know of all with very minimal pinto to almost nothing.

If anyone has any ideas on what causes this eye color I would love to be enlightend


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 8, 2009)

Carlenehorse, there is no doubt that your mare's blue eyes are a pinto trait.






As to her colour, I will venture a guess that she is a silver bay. I suspect her red dam hides a silver gene.





Lilmiraclesfarm, the eye on your bay mare is one that I have often seen on dilutes, especially buckskins. Interesting...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 8, 2009)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> I don't really know anything about this, but I think its really neat.
> My solid bay mare, only has little socks of white on her hooves, no hoof stripping, yet her eyes are so light colored, they are not your average colored horsey eyes. I was told it has to do with the pinto traits. Her father was a bay pinto. Her mother I can't remember but I believe to be a solid bay. She has had 3 foals that I know of all with very minimal pinto to almost nothing.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas on what causes this eye color I would love to be enlightend


I would be curious as to what causes this too, I just got a solid chestnut? mare that is a half sister to Chocos Little Specs Red Boy that has only one pinto horse on her papers but she has the light brown almost orange colored eyes. I will take a picture tomorrow and post it.


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 8, 2009)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> I don't really know anything about this, but I think its really neat.
> My solid bay mare, only has little socks of white on her hooves, no hoof stripping, yet her eyes are so light colored, they are not your average colored horsey eyes. I was told it has to do with the pinto traits. Her father was a bay pinto. Her mother I can't remember but I believe to be a solid bay. She has had 3 foals that I know of all with very minimal pinto to almost nothing.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas on what causes this eye color I would love to be enlightend



I AM SO IN LOVE WITH THIS MARE...



:wub


----------



## wwminis (Nov 8, 2009)

This little gal has a big star and two beautiful blue eyes!

WWC Miniatures Go Brandi






This is Jewel, she has a wide blaze and one blue eye and one brown eye!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 8, 2009)

This is Maple Mountain Repeat Run (Petey) with a half white, half black face and 2 blue eyes - either maximum splash or maximum sabino?






Maple Mountain Canadian A (Sunny) blue eyes with mascara and a slightly crooked blaze extending down over his nose and bottom lip - typical sabino trait






Blue eyed sabino Gypsy with her funky colouring.






MiLo Acres Just For The Ladies (Jessie) with his blue eyes and a large star extending to a narrow blaze - overo full grown






and as a colt just because I love this photo.










Maple Mountain Splash of Maple (Mable) with her bald face and blue eyes likely sabino






Jem Dusky's Dream (Dreamy) with her apron face, brown eyes and typical sabino mottling and her colt, Maple Mountain Custom Chrome (Custer) with his large star and a bit of a strip, a large snip extending to his bottom lip - typical sabino trait






Dreamy's full sister, Jem Just A Little Peach (Peachy) again the typical sabino mottling on an apron face with brown eyes and mascara.






MiLo Acres Madeleine's Jewel with her large star, tiny snip and big brown eyes. Her mama has a large star extending to a wide blaze and you can see she has gone gray just as Jewel will (you can already see the grey outline to her eyes in this, her birthday photo).


----------



## REO (Nov 8, 2009)

The best way to get neat face markings is to have a horse that Carries Splash. Like my filly Willow. She has two blue eyes and her sire is my black Splash stallion.

Willow






Or her blue eyed brothers

Panache






The Pooka


----------



## Margaret (Nov 9, 2009)

These horses have some nice patterns.

Here is a 08 Gold Pinto Champagne colt that was produced out of a Blue Eyed Pinto mare and my Classic Champagne Stallion. His eyes went from bright blue to a neat shade of green.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 9, 2009)

Sue_C. said:


> Carlenehorse, there is no doubt that your mare's blue eyes are a pinto trait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It really is, I can't find to much information online about it either. It only shows information having to deal with what you've stated already. Nothing on solids. 



Watcheye said:


> lilmiraclesfarm said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really know anything about this, but I think its really neat.
> ...


Thank you! I just love her too. I was talking to my grandmother the other day, and I was like, well if I sell my horses I could get a biggie in those stalls. She followed with, you could never get rid of them, they are to special. She's totally right!! Her & her filly are priceless to me, even with all that attitude.


----------



## Joanne (Nov 9, 2009)

Lilmiracles I think your horse carries a cream gene and is a smokey black. That is what has caused this amber eye on our horses.






This is a weanling Bay Frame Sabino Pinto Filly, with blue eyes, medicine hat and neck spot.






Black Frame Sabino Stallion.






Black Bay Homozygous Tobiano Tovero Pinto Weanling Colt, with blue eyes. This colt probably carries his dam's splashed white as well.






Bay Sabino Pinto Stallion, with blue eyes and eyeliner.


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 9, 2009)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Sue_C. said:
> 
> 
> > Carlenehorse, there is no doubt that your mare's blue eyes are a pinto trait.
> ...


HA same here but Id take that mare in a heartbeat! I also thought I read something about the amber eyes and the cream gene. So cool!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is my mare with the funky eyes. She is linebred Chocolatico and has only sorrels and chestnuts on her pedigree and one red roan pinto, although there are a few that I think carry silver or are silver blacks. I just got her and she is kind of thin so dont judge her too hard, I am taking her to have her teeth done tomorrow so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 9, 2009)

Keegan! This guy has frame, splash and sabino. I adore his face markings. The white eyelashes and the blue eyes. His little triangle is so cute too and hes even got pink on his nose. Love it. I generally use this guy for my mascot.











Hiawatha. This little ladys sire is splash. I dont know if her dam is just sabino or if shes something more but I do know that she has sabino.






hee hee I get such a kick out of it when she does this



but here you can see her bottom lip. Love that!


----------



## TaylorMarie (Nov 9, 2009)

REO said:


> The best way to get neat face markings is to have a horse that Carries Splash. Like my filly Willow. She has two blue eyes and her sire is my black Splash stallion.
> Willow
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! I love your little filly Willow!!! my favorites are the horses with one white ear!!

Taylor


----------



## End Level Farms (Nov 9, 2009)

Our mare Cameo has the coolest colored eyes. (IMHO)
















She also has the neatest face markings too.

Instead of a blaze or anything she just has a big snip. Im trying to find the really good picture that shows it off but am having trouble. I will post a better picture if I can find it.


----------



## REO (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you Taylor! I LOVE the one white ears too!



Nort sired 3 like that, all this year!

We had a palomino mare (could have been champagne) that had yellow eyes! We have her palomino pinto daughter (Goldie) and she has amber gold eyes! Really pretty!

Just like Diamond's mare Cameo


----------



## jsites (Nov 9, 2009)

Speaking of eye color...my little filly Willow really fooled me. I was so disappointed when she was not born with blue eyes. As she grew her eyes changed from a grey, to kinda purple, and now blue. Is that common? Her sire is a splash and her dam tovero. She hasn't been tested yet.










I had to add pics of my boy Awesome he is a frame overo and has the prettiest facial marking on my farm.


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 9, 2009)

Jennifer, I wonder if the violet /blue has something to do with splash. I remember bringing my mare, Summer, home several years back. Her eyes looked violet. They are beautiful blue and black marbled. She is LWO neg. so the blue eyes must come from splash (white star and snip as well as thin white bands right above her heels). Her colt this year is either a smokey black pinto or a true black pinto with a marbled blue eye (almost violet when the sun hits it) the jury is out on the other eye. Sire is LWO neg. I haven't sent his papers in yet, I'm not sure if the eye is going to end up blue or darken.

And as always, Awesome is as handsome as ever.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 9, 2009)

> Lilmiracles I think your horse carries a cream gene and is a smokey black. That is what has caused this amber eye on our horses.


And that would explain why I have seen them so often in buckskins. BUT...that horse looks very-very much a bay to me...and neither parent carries cream, if I recall correctly, sire is bay, dam is chestnut?


----------



## jsites (Nov 9, 2009)

Carolyn R said:


> Jennifer, I wonder if the violet /blue has something to do with splash. I remember bringing my mare, Summer, home several years back. Her eyes looked violet. They are beautiful blue and black marbled. She is LWO neg. so the blue eyes must come from splash (white star and snip as well as thin white bands right above her heels). Her colt this year is either a smokey black pinto or a true black pinto with a marbled blue eye (almost violet when the sun hits it) the jury is out on the other eye. Sire is LWO neg. I haven't sent his papers in yet, I'm not sure if the eye is going to end up blue or darken.And as always, Awesome is as handsome as ever.


Oh good...I'm glad I wasn't seeing things. Her eyes really did look violet. I wish they would have stayed that color.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't seen any like this yet, here is my tobiano/sabino mare (LWO neg), I think her partial blue eye is from sabino.


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 10, 2009)

Kim, she probably has splash in there somewhere since she has facial white and tobiano, by itself, produces solid heads.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 10, 2009)

Carolyn R said:


> Kim, she probably has splash in there somewhere since she has facial white and tobiano, by itself, produces solid heads.


No, I don't believe she carries splash, she has had several foals, and all have been sabino or tobiano, or both. The facial white is coming from sabino. Sabino can have blue eyes.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

Sue_C. said:


> > Lilmiracles I think your horse carries a cream gene and is a smokey black. That is what has caused this amber eye on our horses.
> 
> 
> And that would explain why I have seen them so often in buckskins. BUT...that horse looks very-very much a bay to me...and neither parent carries cream, if I recall correctly, sire is bay, dam is chestnut?


I'm not 100% sure. I read somewhere the dam was a bay. I was doing alot of research, but seem to of lost it all. She was owned by sweetwaters and then appeared to be sold at auction. There haven't been any papers updated since. So who knows from there, but I believe when I was reading the old auction listing, it stated she was a bay mare. JPF Georgia Girl AMHA: A26521 AMHR: 47454A

Now reading back on her sire, he is actually a sorrel pinto, there appears to be a couple palominos in his pedigree from there. Could of come from there.. perhaps she's carrying a gene. Boone's Little Apachie AMHA: A03579 AMHR: 47434A

I've only owned her for 3 years now. But I have pictures of her past foals. 3 foals have been black, only 1 has been a light sorrel. I don't want to spam this topic with pictures so if anyone is interested in seeing them for more information let me know and I will show them to you.

Here is vixon in her winter wooleys.






Another eye shot, if you look close you can see under her eye she has a light brown eyeliner.






Here she is clipped for the summer in all her mommy greatness..






I think she deffinently looks bay..


----------



## Dona (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is our Bay Frame/Sabino Overo stallion "Apache". Irregular facial white with dark eyes.




These are photos of his full sister "Lacy" as a foal. She has one blue & one brown eye.





This is a photo of "Sylvie"....a black Sabino, with dark eyes.




This is Deja Vu, a Chestnut Sabino/Tovero with dark eyes.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 10, 2009)

This is actually a daughter of Awesome, shown earlier on this thread, so I just had to post!! She is Jones Call Me Blue Admiration, with her colt OTM Maximum Firepower. The gray hides her wide blaze, but you can see it on her son, who is also turning gray. They each have one blue eye and both are LWO+. They get their gray color from Blue Boy, on my mare's dam's side.


----------



## Tami (Nov 10, 2009)

This is my yearling colt. I was just wondering what I should test him for. His left eye is partial blue and he has the white marking face marking.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 10, 2009)

> Now reading back on her sire, he is actually a sorrel pinto, there appears to be a couple palominos in his pedigree from there. Could of come from there.. perhaps she's carrying a gene.


If her sire is a sorrel/chestnut, there is no chance of her having gotten a cream gerne from him as cream cannot hide in red. Had he been cvarrying cream, he would have been palomino.

I wonder about her dam, perhaps she was actually a buckskin; the reason I wonder, is that I have seen smuty buckskins that look very similar to your mare. I would be tempted to pay $25 for a test for cream just out of curiosity.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Nov 10, 2009)

This is Hunt House Farms Cowboys Brandy...registered as a solid, but had a homozygous tobiano colt last year.

Lab tested Tobiano, and I would imagine Splash? with the blue eye???

And her son "Azariahs Cowboys Tim Buck II"


----------



## REO (Nov 10, 2009)

Tami, I believe your pretty boy carries Splash!

Julie, your mare looks to carry Sabino



And her colt, Splash.

That's how they look to me


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks so much. I am always learning and for some reason this Overo, Sabino, Splash thing has me confused.

I have some other photos to post, will when I get time.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a question about face markings. This filly, Reflections Anticipation, has a 'star, strip, snip'. The 'star' part has that colored circle over the left eye. Her 'uncle', Pecan Grove Chargers Customized, has a wide blaze with the same circle in the same place. I have never seen a picture of Annie's sire so I don't know if he has the same face marking. Looking at some pictures on this subject I see a horse (watcheye's) with a similar type of face marking. Is this 'hole' in the face white indicative of any particular pattern, or just a fluke?






thanks,

Charlotte


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 10, 2009)

Tami I'd test your boy for LWO just to be safe.. If he comes back negative then you know for sure he's carrying splash, if he comes back positive then you know for sure frame, but still have the possibility of splash (can't test for splash)


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 10, 2009)

wow

what nice horses.

thanks so much for sharing


----------



## BM Miniatures (Nov 11, 2009)

Some of mine

My Filly Fyre Fly
















Mare Skye(both parents Silver Pinto, Dam has Blue eyes, Sire doesn't)











As a foal






Skyes Baby(sire is Silver dapple NO white markings or blue eyes, but his Sire is a Visible Splash overo(bald face, belly splash, blue eyes etc)


----------



## Lisa Strass (Nov 11, 2009)

This is one of my personal favorite face markings on my stallion, B&L's Rock E Good Man Charlie. He is furry and happy in this picture.



He is Sabino and Splash.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 11, 2009)

This is our weanling filly Baby (6.5 months). With help from LB board members, we identified her as having a small star, strip and wide snip. Her left eye is blue, something we didn't even realize when we saw the first time at the breeders. So, if I'm reading things correctly, her blue eye and white facial markings make her a sabino?

3 weeks or so - first day we met her







4.5 months


----------



## drk (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are a few of mine...

08 colt *DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR* Bald face w/blue eyes






My favorite mare *WFF BLAZING GOOD TIME* Large blaze w/blue eye






Junior mare *IMPRESSIBLE FANCY FEATHERS* Wild blaze with blue eyes






09 colt *DRK SHOW ME A GOOD TIME* Bald face w/blue eyes


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2009)

Wingnut, that is Splash! In my opinion (marking & eye)





But she could also carry Sabino! Most of my horses are Tobi, Splash & Sabino mixes!

COOL! Your girl is marked like many of mine!


----------



## Minimor (Nov 11, 2009)

I belong to the school of thought that blue eyes come from either splash or frame, not from sabino.

Here is our newest white faced acquisition, little Q--he is a sabino:






I don't have a photo that shows it but he has the neatest leg markings--very colorful legs, also due to sabino.

I don't have a good face photo of this mare, but here are two side views, one from each side. She's got one white ear, one red ear, blue eyes, both with mascara--she is tobiano, splash and possibly has sabino as well:











This is Tim--I love his bright white face--also a product of sabino:






The above are all ponies; we have very little white on our Minis. My Magic colt has a wide white snip which I believe is due to frame; his mother is blue eyed, likely due to frame as she is sired by an LTD bred frame stallion. Unfortunately I don't have a head picture of this colt...my only frame, and all he got was the white nose.


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 11, 2009)

i went out and took a pic of my gelding, mikey's eye.. its really neat and VERY hard to photograph!






yes its mostly brown with blue near the pupil! i have always thought it was rather neat!






and mikey and his awesome blaze!

mikey is a pintalossa, every year her gets more white . i fear soon he will be mostly white! we love him tho!


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 12, 2009)

Minimor said:


> I belong to the school of thought that blue eyes come from either splash or frame, not from sabino.


This is my thought also, unless it is a double dilute of course.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is face marking..

I was told his off sided face (white) might be from Splash genes.

I am plan to test him for lwo, and much more..





Here is my mare as with question marking on her face.. 

She does have a little tint of light blue in one of her eye.

I did tested her for LWO and she is neg.


----------



## rcfarm (Nov 12, 2009)

My Fav mare, bred to my overo stud for 2010


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 12, 2009)

The Sisters chronologlically. Same parents - Zoe and BabyZee.

Zoe is a red head, Splash with blue eyes and eyeliner, huge blaze extending under

chin and around face on one side; Zee is a red & white pinto with brown eyes, irregular facial markings going under chin.

Zena born 5-12-04 - red and white pinto - 2 blue eyes






Zuni born 6-11-05 - red and white pinto - one light blue eye/one brown






Zita born 6-01-06 - red head - 2 brown eyes - solid legs






Zoolii born 8-08-07 - red head - 2 brown eyes - white on legs






Zael born 6-16-09 - red head - 2 brown eyes - solid legs






Not sure what it shows other than you can sure get different markings & eye color

from the same breeding, different years. They look different but you'd never

doubt they are sisters, seen together.

No baby for next year have to wait till 2011 to see what this pair throws next.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a black pinto mare with sabino roaning NO blue eyes give me 4 foals now ALL with blue eyes or at least partial blue eyes out of 4 different sires. Her sire was black with sabino roaning and her dam was a black pinto with sabino roaning. Neither of them had blue eyes nor did they ever produce blue eyed foals (mare did produce one colt, a homozygous tobiano pinto with 1 blue eye...her other 10 foals were brown)

Here's the mares 09' bay appaloosa colt (sired by a bay few spot stallion-NO pinto/overo nor blue eyes)






Here is her 07' chestnut pinto filly with blue eyes and offset facial marking-filly sired by chestnut tovero (tobiano and splash:






Here is her 05' black pinto colt with 2 partial blue eyes--sired by solid chestnut stallion






Do you think my mare is tobiano, sabino, and splash then? I don't understand how she can keep producing foals with blue eyes when she herself doesn't have them. Her only facial white is a small star. She is a minimal tobiano with quite a bit of roaning.






Here is her face--there isn't a bit of white on it but her small star






Here is a paternal sister of hers-she is solid black with TONS of roaning on her belly, flanks, and under the chest area-oh and under her tail too. She has brown eyes, no white on her face. Her sire gave us one other filly with the same thing. Weird?? YES!


----------



## ohmt (Nov 12, 2009)

And now for my loud toveros





My 19 yr. old chestnut tovero mare, Daisy Mae (sire bay tovero and dam solid chestnut)






Her look alike loud tovero daughter, Shasta Daisy (excuse them eating off the ground and not out of their grain buckets...we were moving grain and a small bit fell...the horses quickly attacked)






Shasta's 09 tovero colt, Shazam (partial blue eyes--minimal tobiano)






Shazam's sire, my chestnut tovero, Cool (has 1 blue eye)











Daisys 2001 filly, solid chestnut with blaze and 2 partial blue eyes (sire is solid chestnut)






This is what both of her eyes look like


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2009)

My solid (and I mean solid) black mare that only has a teeny star and brown eyes, bred to a solid stallion that had a normal blaze and coronet with brown eyes... had a blue eyed colt! I believe now that the stud carried frame or Splash. It was not Sabino. But yes, solid horses that you would not think carried any patterns many times ARE and can surprize you with blue eyes or a "crop out" patterned foal!

That's what adds to the fun!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 12, 2009)

This is one of our 2008 colts.. He is sired by a black near leopard/splash overoloosa stallion and out of a black tobiano/splash mare (both tested LWO negative, so I KNOW it's splash) He was born SOLID jet black and has partial blue eyes:











His blue eyes are the ONLY indication of pinto on him, he is appying out like crazy now, has roaning/frosting over his body and spots now:


----------



## LAD (Nov 14, 2009)

This is one of my very favorite mares and my VERY FIRST National Champion mare in 1991, LTD's Spot Cash a daughter of Shredder and a 1/2 sister to LTD's Magic Man. Spot Cash is a 3 times National and twice Reserve National Champion and produces some very beautiful and unique foals. Shown here at with her 2006 filly, LTD's Shezalottocash sired by LTDs Red Cloud.

I just love the upside down wishbone on Spot Cash's muzzle. I have never seen another horse with a marking like it. Her filly isn't too bad either


----------



## Dona (Nov 15, 2009)

LAD said:


> This is one of my very favorite mares and my VERY FIRST National Champion mare in 1991, LTD's Spot Cash a daughter of Shredder and a 1/2 sister to LTD's Magic Man. Spot Cash is a 3 times National and twice Reserve National Champion and produces some very beautiful and unique foals. Shown here at with her 2006 filly, LTD's Shezalottocash sired by LTDs Red Cloud.
> I just love the upside down wishbone on Spot Cash's muzzle. I have never seen another horse with a marking like it. Her filly isn't too bad either


Lisa....that filly has the CUTEST markings!


----------



## Tami (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is another colt I just got. He is a Champion Farms Nighthawk son and is lab tested LWO positive. His eye that you can't see has white sclera.


----------



## LaraSheidy (Dec 2, 2013)

What's your barn name?



Equuisize said:


> The Sisters chronologlically. Same parents - Zoe and BabyZee.
> 
> Zoe is a red head, Splash with blue eyes and eyeliner, huge blaze extending under
> 
> ...


----------



## srminiatures (Dec 5, 2013)

Sweetie is a Grey(Chestnut) Overo


----------



## srminiatures (Dec 5, 2013)

And this is a stallion that was at the barn I worked for but they sold him....


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 5, 2013)

Its fun to see this thread again.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 5, 2013)

Breaker has a kind of interesting face marking, but nothing crazy. He does have a partial blue eye. I don't think he is a pinto, but his dam is LWO positive and she has two blue eyes. If anyone could educate me on how they get partial blue eyes, that would be fantastic!


----------



## LaraSheidy (Dec 5, 2013)

This is my AMHR colt Casper he has cool markings.


----------



## jess - bentley (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## srminiatures (Dec 6, 2013)

not a miniature but this is my 10 year old Welsh/ Quarter horse cross gelding FireanIce aka Fire... I just thank he has a very pretty blaze =)


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 6, 2013)

Lots of blue eyes here and all of ours are pintos. Here are a few: Jake - weanling silver bay pinto with 2 blue eyes and blaze. H/Z tobiano, LWO- (both parents are) and not tested for splash but presumed +. Cowboy, B/W pinto gelding, paritial blue eye, not tested but likely LWO+ as he is 3/8 Rowdy by blood and his sire is LWO+. (could not find photo). Dancer (FWF Little Wardance daughter) , Jake's dam, silver black pinto, likely splash & tobiano, 2 blue eyes; Toffee (CC Call Me Sirs daughter), bay pinto with 2 blue eyes. just a snip and negative for splash. Her son Clyde is similar, 2 blue eyes by a half blaze.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2013)

my stud Elvis


his 2011 foal taz


my 2012 fillies


----------

